# Did you vote Boris?



## creepingcreep (May 3, 2008)

Ow dear! London is offically buggered, I don't know how everyone else feels about democracy but today in London (in my humble opinion) it majorly failed. We have elected a racist bafoon, with a posh haircut as our mayor. Discuss...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Johnson


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

Democracy didn't fail, if that's who people voted for ... how suitable he is, is one thing ... but you can't say democracy failed ...


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 3, 2008)

Boris Diaw!!!!







GO SUNS!! SPURS R GAY!!!


----------



## creepingcreep (May 3, 2008)

Democracy failed because people got fooled by spin, thats not what it should be about. 

GO SUNS!!!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

creepingcreep said:
			
		

> Democracy failed because people got fooled by spin, thats not what it should be about.



Again, democracy didn't fail ... people believe what people want to believe ...


----------



## creepingcreep (May 3, 2008)

:This is true. Consider my anger expelled  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

creepingcreep said:
			
		

> :This is true. Consider my anger expelled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Politicians have bullshitted their way into office for thousands of years ... and voters have fallen for it for thousands of years ...

Just the way it goes, sadly ...


----------



## Harsky (May 3, 2008)

BENDY BUSES


----------



## Armadillo (May 3, 2008)

Kens out , that's good enough for me. Hate that tosser.


----------



## lookout (May 3, 2008)

Boris - need to comb his hairs and dress probably...


----------



## jaxxster (May 4, 2008)

Boris will do a great job


----------



## Awdofgum (May 4, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> Boris - need to comb his hairs and dress probably...



Maybe he wants to blend in with his fellow citizens


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2008)

To rely on wikipedia for a current political debate almost seems to disprove Mr Darwin (anyone that [insert choice derogatory word] surely should not have survived long enough to learn to read).

As thebobevil says though it has been thousands of year and "spin" still works.


----------

